# Gortat/Marshall/Brown dealt to Wizards for Emeka/1st rd pick



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

:yesyesyes:



> The Washington Wizards, trying to strengthen their hand for a playoff push in the Eastern Conference, have acquired center Marcin Gortat from the Phoenix Suns, sources close to the talks told ESPN.
> 
> Sources said the deal sends Gortat and guards Shannon Brown, Malcolm Lee and Kendall Marshall to the Wizards for the expiring contract of veteran big man Emeka Okafor and a protected 2014 first-round pick (to No. 12).
> 
> The 6-foot-11 Gortat, 29, averaged 11.1 points and 8.5 rebounds per game last season for the Suns.



http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/9...colm-lee-washington-wizards-emeka-okafor-pick


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

So good. SO GOOD.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Seems like a good trade for both teams.

Okafor isn't in the Wizards plans, and Gortat wasn't in the Suns.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I forgot Kendall Marshall was still in the NBA


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

ATLien said:


> I forgot Kendall Marshall was still in the NBA


He was such a dumb ****ing pick. Hated it and never grew me at all. 




Suns ensure a bad season even further. Top 2-3. Plus, 2 potential 13th-16th range picks in a deep draft with another pick from Minn. Marshall finally GTFO. What's there not to like?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Shannon Brown actually gives Beal a legit veteran back-up as well.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)




----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Suns managed to get the Wizards to take three guys they didn't want


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

I'm liking the Suns rebuild so far.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

It seems like this next draft for the Suns will either get their GM a fat extension or get him fired. No in between


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

Suns, Wizards*, T-Wolves*, Pacers

Could have 4 1st round picks in this draft to work with.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

I like the trade though it doesn't save us much considering we traded 4 expirings for one expiring that is like 400k cheaper I think? But he won't play which puts Len as the starter? Or Frye? Or Morris? Jesus Okafor is out for awhile and supposedly isn't Len missing the start of the season? Should be an entertaining year. Wait till wolves struggle and Love demands out


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Len's been playing preseason. Sounds like Frye will start at C for now though.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Dissonance said:


> Len's been playing preseason. Sounds like Frye will start at C for now though.


Interesting. Heard that the Suns were going to take it slow with Frye but then he's playing preseason and now our starter.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

Ive read that he has looked good when he has been on the court. 

Makes me feel better about picking him up cheap in my basketball league at least.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

Okafor may be flippable once he come back from injury, he's a legitimately useful big man who plays good defense and makes decent plays on offense. We'll probably just let him expire, but he may still land a future asset.


----------



## RudyRude (Oct 28, 2013)

Good trade IMO

Plus new project for the Suns medical/training staff to work with


----------

